# The Monarch



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It seems as if the stately Monarch butterfly is going the way of the honeybee. I would hate to see that happen. When I was a freshman in college in September of 1970 I remember a Monarch migration that passed thru Knoxville, TN.....it was in the millions of Monarchs and it took three days for them to pass thru. I can remember vividly looking out of the window on the third floor of my dormitory and watching the migration in between and after classes. Monarchs are totally dependent upon Milkweed for reproduction. If possible, it would be good to leave milkweed in areas where we can....stewardship is part of the requirement of passing our land on in better shape than when we began our journey. Milkweed can be a nuisance.....but it is here for a purpose.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers-activists-clash-over-monarch-butterfly-population-associated-press/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I can remember playing with milkweed seed pods as a kid, but come to think of it, I can't remember the last one I have seen for several years.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"The declining milkweed population is not the only reason for the decline in monarch butterflies," Jane Ade Stevens, CEO of Indiana Soybean Alliance and Indiana Corn Marketing Council, told The Star Press in a prepared statement. "When looking at this complex issue, you must also include the loss of forestland in the monarch's overwintering home in Mexico and extreme-weather temperature fluctuations in recent years that all contributed to the decline in the monarch population.

I did not realize she was the expert on Mexican issues. The poorest excuse and run around I have heard since election day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well actually moose, I think she is trying to cover for agriculture, but from what I have read in the past, that there is some element of truth to what she says.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

She may be. I know nothing of Monarch's. Reading something like that tells me she IS covering for ag. By blaming someone else. But why should she be? If that is where the problem is look for solutions. Or stats that back up how worthless the butterfly is. I know I am in the minority that I would rather hear the facts than listen to the blame game.

She made ag look bad. And she tried to make Mexico look bad. With no substance.

IMHO.


----------

